# switcher entre windows et mac



## Ghass_n (2 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé il y a quelque mois windows 7 sur bootcamp
Je veux juste savoir comment switcher entre window et ios lors du démarrage
car il démarre seulement sur windows maintenant 

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2018)

Pour aller au plus simple, tu redémarres tout en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu auras le choix de sélectionner Macintosh HD ou Windows. Sélectionne Macintosh HD, puis dans Préférences Sytème/Disque de démarrage, un clic sur le petit cadenas, tu entres ton mot de passe, tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD et tu valides.

De cette façon, ce sera toujours Macintosh HD qui démarrera en premier. Tu peux faire le même type de réglage depuis Windows. Et comme tu l'auras compris, en démarrant tout en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu auras toujours le choix entre macOS et Windows.


----------



## andr3 (4 Février 2018)

Autre option, refind.

Refind est un boot loader qui te proposer dans un menu les OS installés sur ton Mac.

Le site refind : http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html

Et en faisant une recherche ici, tu trouveras quelques postes intéressants.

C’est ce que j’ai fait à mon plus grand bonheur.


----------

